# How to connect mixer to AV receiver as Karaoke system?



## crazykiddo

Hello, I have *Pioneer VSX-821-* receiver and a mixer *Podium MX1204*. I am confusing about set up it as karaoke system. I am using WDTV or/and DVD player to play karaoke video.
is there a way to make those devices work together?








Thank you!


----------



## Enthusiast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazykiddo;15389018*
> Hello, I have *Pioneer VSX-821-* receiver and a mixer *Podium MX1204*. I am confusing about set up it as karaoke system. I am using WDTV or/and DVD player to play karaoke video.
> is there a way to make those devices work together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


I'm assuming that at the moment your using your receiver to drive your speakers. Your DVD player is hooked up to one of the inputs of your receiver to provide sound from the karaoke videos.

If the above is the case I suggest that you simplify your setup by plugging the microphone directly into your receiver. If your receiver doesn't have an input for microphones then you would have to use the mixer.

In order to get sound from both the mixer and DVD player being outputted to the speakers you would have to get a RCA Y splitter. As we are using RCA it also means you have to use the analog inputs that your receiver has.

The Y splitter in essence combines the sound from both the DVD player and the mixer so you can plug it into one of the inputs of the receiver. You will need two of the splitters that I have linked down below, one for left channel, one for right.

http://www.ryda.com.au/Aerpro-Crystal-RCA-Y-Splitter-1-Female-to-2-Male-p/cx1f2m.htm

Depending on the outputs your mixer has you might have to mess with a number of converters along with the Y splitters I have listed above. Remember that its possible to convert any analog source to any plug. XLR, 1/2 inch/3.5mm audio jack, RCA, all of these can be converted using converters you can find online.

I hope this helped you.


----------



## Darren9

It seems counter productive to use a Y-splitter when you have a mixing desk. Do the WDTV and DVD-player have seperate audio-out (phono)? You should be able to mix the audio from the WDTV/DVD with the mic in the mixing desk and from there to the reciever - that's what the mixing desk is for.


----------



## Enthusiast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9;15392204*
> It seems counter productive to use a Y-splitter when you have a mixing desk. Do the WDTV and DVD-player have seperate audio-out (phono)? You should be able to mix the audio from the WDTV/DVD with the mic in the mixing desk and from there to the reciever - that's what the mixing desk is for.


Thats true but I'm not sure the mixer has stereo inputs which is why i'm suggesting Y splitters. Most PA mixers are mono. Also its unlikely that the DVD player would have an audio out that is either 3.5mm/.5" audio jack to plug into the mixer which means more converters.


----------



## crazykiddo

I am new with this set up and so many things confusing me, on the mixer I only see "Cd/tape" input and output using RCA.
My WDTV connect with receiver via HDMI and the mixer I thinking use Cd/tape output to my receiver, but I don't know which input on my receiver will work together with HDMI input for WDTV...


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazykiddo;15431685*
> I am new with this set up and so many things confusing me, on the mixer I only see "Cd/tape" input and output using RCA.
> My WDTV connect with receiver via HDMI and the mixer I thinking use Cd/tape output to my receiver, but I don't know which input on my receiver will work together with HDMI input for WDTV...


Your reciever can't mix any inputs together, only play 1 at a time, and your mixing desk won't accept a digital signal (the prefered choice from the WDTV or DVD) so your a bit limited.

Personally I'm against combining electrical signals with a splitter - it can possibly result in hardware damage (although maybe unlikely).

AFAIK the only way to get a analogue signal from the WDTV is to use the composite jacks (yellow, white, red). Connect the yellow (video) straight to the reciever and the audio (white, red) to the mixer (either tape in or to an XLR stereo in with an RCA to XLR adapter), mix with the mic in the mixer and then mixer to reciever (again prolly its main XLR out to RCA on the reciever with an adapter or the tape out if that supports the mixed output).

Unfortunately you'll lose some video quality using composite video as opposed to HDMI but I think that's unavoidable with your equipment (at least without "jerry rigging").

It should be a similar procedure for the DVD.


----------

